# noni juice



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

My doctor told me I should try this Noni Juice or pill. I was just wondering if anyone else has tried it or heard anything about it.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I have never heard of this what is it.Linda


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is the juice from a tropical fruit.It was the introduced a couple of years ago as a cure all dietary suppplement for just about everything known to man.How many of the claims have any basis I am not clear on. It has been used by polynesian people for various healing purposes.K.


----------



## Sigal (Jun 26, 2002)

I tried it last year . . . the thing is, it can cause D if you have more than a few oz at a time.


----------

